
HTML5 compatibility - shawndumas
http://www.quirksmode.org/html5/compatibility.html
======
devmonk
A great start! I remember using quirksmode matrices for compatibility years
ago on several occasions. What a great resource for the community.

------
xenoterracide
Looking at the browsers it lists IE aside it seems out of date. I don't know
but I'd speculate most chrome users are on v5. I'm running v7

